# Dove season opens with a bang,ng n bang bang n....



## thudpucker (Sep 6, 2009)

You can tell when you live in the south and the first Saturday in September comes around. They wake you up to the serenade of shot guns. :shock: 

Fortunately Doves don't get the shooters pointing up wards like Chukars and Ducks.
They were at it again today right after church.

So I wont have so many at my Bird feeders...maybe :LOL2:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 8, 2009)

ive heard dove hunting was a blast. atleast you wont have to buy as much bird feed for a little while :mrgreen:


----------



## thudpucker (Sep 8, 2009)

six doves went diving through the trees into the field near me.
At least 12 shots rang out. :roll: Little 'blat's' from the .410 to a huge "BOOM" from some body shooting a 10 guage. :? 
Then I saw six doves in full flight exiting the trees on the eastern side of the same field. :lol: 
These aint the same guys I used to shoot Chukars and Pheasants with! :wink:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 9, 2009)

lol


----------



## russ010 (Sep 9, 2009)

I went out prefishing this past Saturday... I was going to where I usually start fishing, but something told me to try something different. So I started about 100 yards off from my usual spot (this is at 6:30am). I noticed another truck was already there before me, but I never saw him on the water and just figured he went into a back cove somewhere - out of sight, out of mind.

Well at 8:30am I decided it was time to start moving towards my normal spot. As I turn the boat, I decided to make a few casts to open water - pulled out a huge threadfin shad on a crankbait of all things... 

I looked at my spot and saw 5 geese in the water. Figured I'd go over, scare them off then come back and fish it. Well just as soon as that thought crossed my mind (and me 100 yards from them), 3 shotgun blasts rang out with 2 geese falling out of the sky. Needless to say my white drawers are now brown and I just so happened to have my Glock on my side (few robberies had been talked about recently). I stopped, got down in the middle of my boat because the shots were pretty much fired right in front of me. I sat there for about 10 minutes then I saw the guy making his way around the point. He went to his boat, and I kicked the Trolling motors up to go check out his kill. Nice guy, but thank God I didn't start fishing where I wanted to!


----------



## thudpucker (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh yeah, them skidmarks! :wink: 

We should start a thread on close calls. Yours and mine could make up four.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 9, 2009)

ya aint been skeerd untill you've had a skidmark! lol :mrgreen:


----------

